

Guess Who’s Coming to Dinner…To Save Our Company - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/comingtodinner/
The true story of how the Get Satisfaction co-founders saved their company from utter demise over a dinner with friends.
======
neurotech1
Looks like their site is down. No Google Cache link yet.

Update: site back up, Google hasn't cached it.

------
jmtame
What a telling story. Thanks for sharing this Lane. Dave and Josh sound like
awesome investors to be working with.

